# GRID 2 thread



## Skud (Aug 8, 2012)

It's official now, Grid 2 is returning on our PCs & consoles next year.  The official site is here:-


GRID 2


You can check the announcement trailer below:-

[YOUTUBE]8yKCS8B6_SA[/YOUTUBE]


As per reports, the game will be shown at the Eurogamer Expo at London’s Earls Court from 27th-30th September. After spending hours with the first game, can't wait for this one.


----------



## sxyadii (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Grid 2 Discussion Thread*

Bad news - no cockpit view in GRID 2  = no buy

*Link* : Grid 2 - Reveal Interview - YouTube


----------



## d3p (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Grid 2 Discussion Thread*

Grid 2 ftw...


----------



## Skud (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Grid 2 Discussion Thread*

People have forgotten the predecessor of the Grid series, TOCA Race Driver. Frankly, that series had more simulation elements as compared to Grid. And more variety as regards tracks and cars. But Grid is far more accessible to a wider audience. Lets hope Codies can keep most of the gamers happy with the latest iteration.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Grid 2 Discussion Thread*

I seriously hope they include cockpit view in the final build. the game is incomplete without it


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Grid 2 Discussion Thread*

If its true then good as recently i purchased Steelseries Simraceway SRW-S1 Steering Wheel Joystick


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Grid 2 Discussion Thread*

I was just waiting for someone to start a thread for this game. I am still playing GRID nowadays. Lets hope next game is also like 1st one with some improvements.


----------



## Skud (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Grid 2 Discussion Thread*



gameranand said:


> I was just waiting for someone to start a thread for this game.



I was waiting for something concrete. 




> I am still playing GRID nowadays.



Same here, every now and then I fire up the game when there's not enough time to spend exploring a new game.


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Grid 2 Discussion Thread*

anyone wants to compete.Beware i am playing with a wheel. If you too have it then it will be awesome.
Controls are ridiculous on keyboard.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Grid 2 Discussion Thread*

Whats with the racing game devs pissing on the fans recently? No customization in Most Wanted, and Cockpit cam removal from Grid2 with such a lame reason.
I hope the backlash will be big enough for them to add it some time later.
Other than that, I'm totally excited for this, and the fact that I'm on PC makes me even happier


----------



## gameranand (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Grid 2 Discussion Thread*

Too bad that game is not going to have cockpit view. I like to use this view every now and then.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Grid 2 Discussion Thread*



Skud said:


> People have forgotten the predecessor of the Grid series, TOCA Race Driver. Frankly, that series had more simulation elements as compared to Grid. And more variety as regards tracks and cars. But Grid is far more accessible to a wider audience. Lets hope Codies can keep most of the gamers happy with the latest iteration.



codenoobsters did the same with Colin McRae Rally (CMR) & turned it into a pos series, atleast they gave it a suitable name - DiRT 
i think all devs are trying beat each other on being noobs. 
the best racing games till date are-
nfs2, nfs Porsche Unleashed & MW, f1 2001, cmr 03, 05 , toca race driver, GTR2. (cant think of others, sleepy )
the best games were made in early 2000, now, they just want to make money by doing nothing.


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2012)

Cockpit view removed is .

loled @ "codenoobsters" 

*Offtopic and Funfact:* Anil Ambani's Reliance has majoirty stake in Codemasters.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Grid 2 Discussion Thread*



Skud said:


> People have forgotten the predecessor of the Grid series, TOCA Race Driver. Frankly, that series had more simulation elements as compared to Grid. And more variety as regards tracks and cars. But Grid is far more accessible to a wider audience. Lets hope Codies can keep most of the gamers happy with the latest iteration.





s18000rpm said:


> codenoobsters did the same with Colin McRae Rally (CMR) & turned it into a pos series, atleast they gave it a suitable name - DiRT
> i think all devs are trying beat each other on being noobs.
> the best racing games till date are-
> nfs2, nfs Porsche Unleashed & MW, f1 2001, cmr 03, 05 , toca race driver, GTR2. (cant think of others, sleepy )
> the best games were made in early 2000, now, they just want to make money by doing nothing.



What has its predecessor got to do with Grid? its a different game in the series, does not make it a sequel to be compared to. Comparing Grid 2 to 1, and criticizing it(if it turns out to be dumbed down) makes sense rather than comparing it to a different game.

Coming to the difficulty, I don't think Grid was aimed at the 'wider audience' or 'noobs' 
At least it wasn't as easy or as dumbed down as today's arcade racers. It was a good or I might say a perfectly balanced arcade/sim


----------



## gameranand (Aug 9, 2012)

I have played Toca racing too and its damn good game. But I can't say that GRID was a bad game. Both games had learning curve, in GRID it was it was simpler.


----------



## d3p (Aug 9, 2012)

Race Driver : GRID AI & Cars were much realistic. Gameplay was much better than any arcade or Semi - Simulation available between 2008 - 2009. Even now also, there's no match w.r.t gameplay & variety of racings.

Cabin View is far better than cockpit view. Though its a varies from people to people.

Atleast i don't have to complain about it. I have the self made cockpit at my home....

People with KB's or Gamepad might feel the need of cockpit view, but not the same with Wheels.

Anyway, Codies gameplay is always better than NFS Sh!t...anyday.


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 9, 2012)

ico said:


> Cockpit view removed is .
> 
> loled @ "codenoobsters"


Cockpit view is the most difficult part to create maybe thats why.

But till now no sims can come close to forza 4 or GT5.
I have played many sims most of them like toca race driver and GTR2 are for hardcore racers only.they are hardcore sim and lacks the fun part.where a noob wont enjoy it if he plays for the first time.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 9, 2012)

Knightlover said:


> Cockpit view is the most difficult part to create maybe thats why.



Codies did gave a legit reason, but abandoning that 5% for a bigger audience is too harsh and not the way they should treat their own fans.


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 9, 2012)

^^If you ask me i will say YES i am a cockpit lover too.Damn i have completed shift (awesome game) two times only for that.
In my view in cockpit view category shift owns the first place following forza 4,GT5 and the dirt series.
What i understand is grid is a game targeted towards a larger audience.Therefore not having a cockpit view is not a problem for them.Go for dirt series if you want cockpit view.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 9, 2012)

grid was not an sim game from any angle.
it was  like Dirt 1, awesome graphics, piss poor coding when it came to physics, the handling was retarded, & thats not sim.
play NFS PU, thats the best sim-arcade game, then play GTR2, thats a fully blown sim, now play grid & tell what it is.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 9, 2012)

I hope that game features proper soundtracks. I missed soundtracks in GRID.


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 9, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> grid was not an sim game from any angle.
> it was  like Dirt 1, awesome graphics, piss poor coding when it came to physics, the handling was retarded, & thats not sim.
> play NFS PU, thats the best sim-arcade game, then play GTR2, thats a fully blown sim, now play grid & tell what it is.



Either you havent understood my point or havent read my post clearly. i have played almost all of them.Dirt is a bit different than grid.grid felt easier.Btw where i have said grid is a pure sim.Please read again.


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2012)

Although I am no lover of cockpit view, but dropping it for the sake of catering to wider audience is bull****. Codemasters first played with the names in both Race Driver and Colin McRae Rally series and now this. I hope this game won't become another Dirt Showdown, but then the way Codies are moving these days I am counting on that.

Before our excitements grow thin, I hope they will come out with something interesting.

Another video from GameTrailers:-

[youtube]BLC4bwCFlBg[/youtube]


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 9, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> grid was not an sim game from any angle.
> it was  like Dirt 1, awesome graphics, piss poor coding when it came to physics, the handling was retarded, & thats not sim.
> play NFS PU, thats the best sim-arcade game, then play GTR2, thats a fully blown sim, now play grid & tell what it is.



The retarded handling is totally your opinion. The handling was what made Grid so great for me, amazing learning curve and also, scared away a lot of friends of mine whom I'd suggested this game to.
Whoever calls Grid a Sim is an idiot. Grid isn't a sim and it never aimed to be one, the difficulty probably gives the game a simulation feel, but I thought it was a good mix of both, and Codies nailed it.


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2012)

This is a very depressing read:-

Codemasters unashamedly lying to its fans; claims they’re getting everything possible from consoles | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming




> What also worries us is that GRID 2 might get a DLC. If it does, this means that Codemasters thought that a DLC was more important than a cockpit view. Of course this decision was not made with gamers in mind. They’ll definitely say something along the lines of ‘the DLC has cars for all gamers and not a feature for a specific number of gamers,‘ but we all know why they’d prefer a DLC over a cockpit view. Funny thing is that the DLC is for a specific number of gamers - those who will actually buy it – and not for those who have already purchased the game.
> 
> Moody concluded that Codemasters is now incredibly familiar with the current hardware and have reached the point that they’re getting ‘EVERYTHING possible from it.’ And this is precisely why we – kind of – hate all those PR crap. No Moody, you are not getting everything possible from consoles if you’re forced to cut a feature in order to save memory and graphical resources. While we are at it, let’s cut the manual shifting in order to gain some CPU calculations. This is a console limitation and nothing more. Of course, clever programming can overcome those limitations. As said, low-res terrain textures when the cockpit view is chosen is the way to go. Of course the textures can be switched back to the high-res versions whenever a player chooses another view. Now that’s how you optimize your games Codies and save resources, without sacrificing a feature. And that’s precisely why Codemasters is lying to its fans, in one of the worst attempts at damage control.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 9, 2012)

Their reason was so stupid, Codemasters are such a successful studio and THEY are concerned about resources for one of their best games? Slightly Mad Studios, got two successful games but still no where near as Dirt series or Grid, are working on a crowd funded game Project CARS are having enough resources to add super detailed cockpit views, WHILST working on TestDrive Ferrari at the same time...and the Bafta award winning studio Codemasters cannot do that  sounds like bull$hit to me.


----------



## Reloaded (Aug 10, 2012)

Saw the trailer on youtube . graphics looks mindblowing


----------



## quad_core (Aug 10, 2012)

I liked GRID . I liked the handling as well. I used to play with my xbox 360 (on PC)controller .  I configured my Logitech Driving force GT in the game, but the result was horrible. The cars were uncontrollable , and either used to over-steer or didnt turn at all.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 10, 2012)

Why I am loosing faith in this game ?? Maybe because of dev interviews and their stupid reasoning.

Why I am loosing faith in this game ?? Maybe because of dev interviews and their stupid reasoning.


----------



## Skud (Sep 5, 2012)

5 screens for your viewing pleasure (resized):-



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/V4Rbs.jpg


*i.imgur.com/u7TYx.jpg


*i.imgur.com/t7UAX.jpg


*i.imgur.com/wxMnE.jpg


*i.imgur.com/wMEqq.jpg




Originals here:-

GRID 2 – Five New Previews &mdash; VirtualR – Sim Racing News


----------



## gameranand (Sep 6, 2012)

Looks we are going to jungle tracks in this game.


----------



## Skud (Nov 24, 2012)

*Gaming Website Designing Achievements and Trophy List for GRID 2*



> In a rather strange but logical move, Codemasters will be enlisting the help of gaming website Xbox360Achievements and its sister site PS3 Trophies to design and create the Achievements and Trophy list for GRID 2.
> 
> The site will be documenting the process from start to finish, and players will be able to track what goes into creating Achievements and Trophies for games with a series of features, video blogs and more.



This is a unique move, hopefully this will bring something fresh to the table.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 24, 2012)

^^ Btw i'm also a big fan of Race driver grid but found it a lot difficult playing using a keyboard. This game needs a controller or a steering wheel setup for optimum experience.
Its the best realistic simulation i've come across sporting amazing visuals back in 2008. I liked the intro song a lot. Sharing that with you guys:

[YOUTUBE]bT3NU7lAoFk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skud (Nov 25, 2012)

eh... I never found any problem with keyboard. As smooth as ever.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 25, 2012)

Yup, I still prefer KB for GRID for some reason, worked like a charm.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 25, 2012)

Well for me controller works best in this game.


----------



## d3p (Nov 28, 2012)

Skud said:


> eh... I never found any problem with keyboard. As smooth as ever.





cyborg47 said:


> Yup, I still prefer KB for GRID for some reason, worked like a charm.



Meh...not again. 

Guys, enjoy the game with whatever you're comfortable with. 

Doesn't really matter whether you use hands, legs, heads or something else.....

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Live Route System Demo.

[youtube]EoofO9NTovM[/youtube]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Sharing Grid 2 Chicago Gameplay..*

[youtube]VrnScDRlNw4[/youtube]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Early Comparison between GRID & GRID 2

[youtube]cs86tyGrJIE[/youtube]


----------



## Skud (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Original Grid looks like those vintage videos or album photos.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks awesome to say the least.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

Guys in this game would we also be racing off tracks because as per screenshots there are some events like that.

Here are some links from Codies
*GRID 2 - The Lighting*
*GRID 2: The LiveRoutes™ System*


----------



## d3p (Dec 14, 2012)

The Live Route system is an added advantage in the Game, which will make sure the players don't mug up the track or later playing the same track over & over again.

Its really nice to see such kind of rarity in the Games, but i have never seen Dynamic Crowds cheering the drivers or players. All of them look alike end of the day. Although its not a big deals here in such kind of games, where the entire focus of the player is either controlling the Car or keeping his eyes open for the next hairpin.

But it looks so weird, when you play games like WWE Series, Cricket, Fifa & PES..where the entire crowd looks so similar & behave similarly.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 14, 2012)

my 1st thought = same as 1st comment in that page -


> Seams really nice
> 
> 
> 
> But I wonder *how does it manage slow players, will we see them as ghosts passing through walls if they are on a previous lap/route ?*





d3p said:


> The Live Route system is an added advantage in the Game, which will make sure the *players don't mug up the track* or later playing the same track over & over again.



how will you improve then? 
---
edit: 
just noticed your signature. you've G27 & talking this?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> how will you improve then?



I agree. I hope they include a option to stop this function in game also.


----------



## d3p (Dec 14, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> my 1st thought = same as 1st comment in that page -
> 
> how will you improve then?
> ---
> ...



I don't know about others, but i need some change...let the track be Dynamic. It will be more challenging.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 31, 2013)

*GRID 2: Release Dates Announced*

*May 28th 2013*



> Codemasters announced today that their upcoming game GRID 2, successor of the hugely successful GRID, will hit the streets on May 28th (US) and May 31st (EU). Previously it has been announced with a very vague date, simply stating it will be released “in Summer 2013″. At the same time Codemasters also announced that pre-orders will be available through several packages and will contain  bonus cars and even a bonus track. The box art has been revealed at the same time, featuring some of the most current super cars.
> McLaren Racing Pack
> McLaren MP4-12C GT3 Special Edition
> 2 new routes around the Brands Hatch GP Circuit
> ...


GRID 2: Release Dates Announced


----------



## gameranand (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow, so this summer we are going to be nasty drivers.


----------



## Skud (Feb 1, 2013)

And here's the box-art:-

*www.gamepur.com/files/imagepicker/6/grid-2-pc-box-art.jpg

BTW, where's Dirt 4?


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 1, 2013)

Skud said:


> BTW, where's Dirt 4?



like the existing 4 games aren't enough.

I just wish Codies stops their stupid a$s DLC offers crap.


----------



## Skud (Feb 1, 2013)

^^It's almost 02 years since Dirt 3 (discounting Showdown, which is not a proper Dirt game IMO).


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 1, 2013)

Skud said:


> ^^It's almost 02 years since Dirt 3 (discounting Showdown, which is not a proper Dirt game IMO).



They shouldn't make one this fast tbh, leads to over-saturation. Dirt 3 almost felt like Codies was running out of ideas.


----------



## Skud (Feb 1, 2013)

Actually, they implemented quite a few new things in Dirt 3 (Gymkhana mode in particular), which totally pissed off die-hard rally fans. Codies promised return to roots with Dirt 4, however, no news of it as yet.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2013)

Well one racing game in a year from a developer is enough. I want Dirt 4 next year.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 1, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well one racing game in a year from a developer is enough. I want Dirt 4 next year.



For the kind of price they sell their games for in india, I have no problem with that


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2013)

Is the game up for pre-order ??


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 1, 2013)

Skud said:


> Actually, they implemented quite a few new things in Dirt 3 (Gymkhana mode in particular), which totally pissed off die-hard rally fans. Codies promised return to roots with Dirt 4, however, no news of it as yet.



Gymkhana was fun in the online multiplayer, the zombie mode was crazy, but its easy to get bored of them real quick. The snow tracks were interesting though.



gameranand said:


> Is the game up for pre-order ??



In US and UK, yes.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2013)

Skud said:


> Actually, they implemented quite a few new things in Dirt 3 (Gymkhana mode in particular), which totally pissed off die-hard rally fans. Codies promised return to roots with Dirt 4, however, no news of it as yet.



I actually liked that.


----------



## 101gamzer (Feb 1, 2013)

Finally they revealed the Box Art.

*oyster.ignimgs.com/wordpress/stg.ign.com/2013/01/GRID2-XB-Crop-rgb-pack-EU-610x866.jpg

And here is some thing important to note

*Codemasters has also released details of the Grid 2 Special Edition, which can be pre-ordered now, and will feature extra content that can be redeemed via PlayStation Network, and Xbox LIVE for Xbox 360 and Windows PC.*

If you live in the UK, you'll be able to pick up the Grid 2: Brands Hatch Edition by pre-ordering online or in store with Game. This special edition contains two additional packs, including the McLaren Racing Pack, containing the McLaren MP4-12C GT3 and two new routes around the Brands Hatch track, and the Head Start Pack, which includes the exclusive Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren 722 GT and discounts in the Car Upgrades Store and a unique RaceNet bonus.

Grid 2 Release Date and Box Art Revealed


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2013)

^^ Yeah we got that in previous page.


----------



## 101gamzer (Feb 1, 2013)

^ Never seen that before


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 6, 2013)

Dying to pre-order this  Can't wait. Been playing DiRT 3 and I absolutely hate Gymkhana. Whoever thought of it should go and die. It is plain stupid and just spoils the game and there is no f****** way to win 

PS: I have gotten better at Gymkhana but it still sucks, I don't want to do a Donut or a stupid Spin (die Gymkhana die)

On Topic: Never played in cockpit view so don't care much. Plus the game is *Steamworks*


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't know why people hate Gymkhana so much, I mean yeah it was an escape from the title but it was fun. I don't want it to come back either but I don't hate it that much.


----------



## BhaskarDatta (Feb 10, 2013)

Me too mate
it's fun for a while but only much more if you're using a controller or a wheel but not with a kb


----------



## Skud (Feb 10, 2013)

BhaskarDatta said:


> Me too mate
> *it's fun for a while but only much more if you're using a controller or a wheel but not with a kb*




This!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2013)

Well good thing I played with controller.


----------



## 5fusion (Feb 12, 2013)

GRID was the game that flushed the whole NFS **** outta my head. the best ever racing sim. online play was just fabulous.
And now GRID-2 --only ruined by no Cockpit view


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't use cockpit view so it doesn't bother me. Only game I use cockpit view was NFS Shift.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 12, 2013)

But the Cockpit in Grid 1 was so well done, and looked beautiful, will miss it bad


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> But the Cockpit in Grid 1 was so well done, and looked beautiful, will miss it bad



Yeah it was but because of damage control I always used the Behind Camera view.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 12, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah it was but because of damage control I always used the Behind Camera view.



Dude, I used to drift in the cockpit view


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Dude, I used to drift in the cockpit view



Oh that. I also used to use it for drifting. I managed to get a real high score in drifting. Man I was so proud of myself that time. Showed that score to many friends but didn't had fraps running in Background.


----------



## 5fusion (Feb 13, 2013)

for me the cockpit view is most important as it gives a more realistic feel. feels as if you yourself are driving the beauty beasts. got involved in the game so much that i used to imagine myself there for real


----------



## gameranand (Feb 13, 2013)

5fusion said:


> for me the cockpit view is most important as it gives a more realistic feel. feels as if you yourself are driving the beauty beasts. got involved in the game so much that i used to imagine myself there for real



Yeah but the controls becomes kinda hard so I don't prefer it for normal racing, though drifting works best in this view.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 15, 2013)

60FPS awesomeness!!

File download - Gamersyde

EDIT - Apparently, Codies have a ton of time to add a pointless feature called story mode who nobody gives a single fck about in a racing game, but don't have enough time or resources to add a cockpit mode which so many fans are dying for, well played codies, well played.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> 60FPS awesomeness!!
> 
> File download - Gamersyde
> 
> EDIT - Apparently, Codies have a ton of time to add a pointless feature called story mode who nobody gives a single fck about in a racing game, but don't have enough time or resources to add a cockpit mode which so many fans are dying for, well played codies, well played.



Maybe they did something like NFS MW 2005 in which story was also very good. Just wait and watch.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 15, 2013)

LOL, that was then, stories in racing games are pointless now, particularly for a racer like Grid.


----------



## 5fusion (Feb 15, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> EDIT - Apparently, Codies have a ton of time to add a pointless feature called story mode who nobody gives a single fck about in a racing game, but don't have enough time or resources to add a cockpit mode which so many fans are dying for, well played codies, well played.


 GRID was all about racing and only racing, no non-sense stuff. but grid2 seems to be a bit NFS.
they surely loosing a good part of players..everywhere i see ppl wanting cockpit view badly.
BTW y did codies shut their online servers for grid. i stopped playing it coz of that though i still have that game ryt on my laptop and miss the awesome online play.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 15, 2013)

5fusion said:


> GRID was all about racing and only racing, no non-sense stuff. but grid2 seems to be a bit NFS.
> they surely loosing a good part of players..everywhere i see ppl wanting cockpit view badly.
> BTW y did codies shut their online servers for grid. i stopped playing it coz of that though i still have that game ryt on my laptop and miss the awesome online play.



There are other ways to play without the official servers. use google


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 1, 2013)

The game is finally up for pre-order on Flipkart. Eagerly waiting for the release date


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 1, 2013)

Here's a suggestion for the pre order folks, hold your horses for some time and buy the complete edition which includes all the DLCs, unless you are rich enough to buy every single one of them  The DLCs in codemasters' games these days aren't the 'extra' added stuff, but the ones that are cut off from the full game, and most of the times these are linked to the single player campaigns, you can't completely finish it unless you pay extra 10$ in every tier. For now, most of the DLC cars are too awesome to miss in the full game, so complete edition would be a smarter choice, though you'll have to wait for over a year, or you know where to get it otherwise.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll wait. I normally pay to developers after playing their game anyway.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 1, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I normally pay to developers after playing their game anyway.



You don't have to remind us that every often


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 1, 2013)

Rs.999 for PC
Grid 2 -: Flipkart.com withb Euro Sport DLC (McLAren Mp4-12C GT3 car  )

i'd rather wait 2 months & get it when the price drops to ~600-700


----------



## d3p (Mar 1, 2013)

s18000rpm said:


> Rs.999 for PC
> Grid 2 -: Flipkart.com withb Euro Sport DLC (McLAren Mp4-12C GT3 car  )
> 
> i'd rather wait 2 months & get it when the price drops to ~600-700



Thanks for the link. Pre Ordered through Flipkart....


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 1, 2013)

A moment of silence for you brother..


----------



## d3p (Mar 1, 2013)

why ???


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2013)

d3p said:


> why ???



Don't worry about it. He's just kiddin with ya.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 1, 2013)

d3p said:


> why ???



Yeah just kidding. Also, read post #79


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 2, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Here's a suggestion for the pre order folks, hold your horses for some time and buy the complete edition which includes all the DLCs, unless you are rich enough to buy every single one of them  The DLCs in codemasters' games these days aren't the 'extra' added stuff, but the ones that are cut off from the full game, and most of the times these are linked to the single player campaigns, you can't completely finish it unless you pay extra 10$ in every tier. For now, most of the DLC cars are too awesome to miss in the full game, so complete edition would be a smarter choice, though you'll have to wait for over a year, or you know where to get it otherwise.



I believe you are referring to the DiRT 3 situation. In DiRT Showdown they have done away with all that. DLC's are going to be the norm in the future just depends on how enthusiastic you are for the game and in my case I am dying to play the game so it will be a pre-order for me. 

If I really like it then yes I will definitely buy the DLC.


----------



## d3p (Mar 2, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Yeah just kidding. Also, read post #79



Whats the fun in waiting for a year to get the full pack ?? I would say, its user dependant.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 2, 2013)

d3p said:


> Whats the fun in waiting for a year to get the full pack ?? I would say, its user dependant.



Oh ofcourse its user dependent, as for me, I've waited for 4 years, don't mind waiting for another year. You have no idea how much this DLC $hit has annoyed me back in Dirt 3. They just make you look like an as$.


----------



## Skud (Mar 2, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Oh ofcourse its user dependent, as for me, I've waited for 4 years, don't mind waiting for another year. *You have no idea how much this DLC $hit has annoyed me back in Dirt 3.* They just make you look like an as$.




Agreed on this part. Luckily for me, got the game for free through promotion, and wasn't bothered much to spend anything extra later.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2013)

Skud said:


> Agreed on this part. Luckily for me, got the game for free through promotion, and wasn't bothered much to spend anything extra later.



Same here AMD giveaway.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 16, 2013)

*GRID 2 - WSR Part 1: An American Dream Trailer*

They are releasing a new trailer every week 

Here *www.youtube.com/watch?v=6O5BEAkJQ1o


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: GRID 2 - WSR Part 1: An American Dream Trailer*

I hate trailers and all. Just release the game.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: GRID 2 - WSR Part 1: An American Dream Trailer*



gameranand said:


> I hate trailers and all. Just release the game.



may 28th!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: GRID 2 - WSR Part 1: An American Dream Trailer*



cyborg47 said:


> may 28th!



Not too Far ehhh....


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: GRID 2 - WSR Part 1: An American Dream Trailer*

[youtube]yC-MljMQtoI[/youtube]


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: GRID 2 - WSR Part 1: An American Dream Trailer*

Damn visuals are real nice for sure........Sad you'll miss the cockpit camera.


----------



## death_syndicate (Mar 29, 2013)

i just hope they somewhat revamp the handling. spent too much time mastering it.  it wasn't realistic, the car sliding all the way on the grass and 100%grip on the tarmac


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2013)

death_syndicate said:


> i just hope they somewhat revamp the handling. spent too much time mastering it.  it wasn't realistic, the car sliding all the way on the grass and 100%grip on the tarmac



And that is why I loved that game. Semi Simulator touch.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 30, 2013)

Each game has its own handling style, you don't like it, you don't play it, as simple as that


----------



## iittopper (Mar 30, 2013)

Really awesome gameplay .


----------



## death_syndicate (Mar 30, 2013)

gameranand said:


> And that is why I loved that game. Semi Simulator touch.



"semi- simulator" nice wording dude,  but i personally dont like the style.  It should just feel arcade like nfs or outright professional --->> dirt 3


howerver it gets that feel of professional racing when playing it at extreme difficulty on a 50 lap race



cyborg47 said:


> Each game has its own handling style, you don't like it, you don't play it, as simple as that



c'mon handling isn't the main thing thing based on which someone decides no play it. its the gameplay that matters and grid has a very nice one.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2013)

death_syndicate said:


> "semi- simulator" nice wording dude,  but i personally dont like the style.  It should just feel arcade like nfs or outright professional --->> dirt 3
> 
> 
> howerver it gets that feel of professional racing when playing it at extreme difficulty on a 50 lap race
> ...



First of all that word is not my own but is very real and even Dirt 3 is not pure simulator its also semi simulator. You want simulators then play F1 series.

Trust me many and I am again saying many of my friends haven't and don't play GRID because of its challenging control system and damage. Damage is part which hurts them the most as they are used to bump to walls and all every now and then and GRID wants a clean race from you.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2013)

*www.rockpapershotgun.com/images/13/feb/grid.jpg
Continental Drift: GRID 2′s European Tracks | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 3, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Trust me many and I am again saying many of my friends haven't and don't play GRID because of its challenging control system and damage. Damage is part which hurts them the most as they are used to bump to walls and all every now and then and GRID wants a clean race from you.



 i too lost interest in grid only because of its damaging part and keyboard is not sufficient u need wheel to play on turns. Though it has a very nice gameplay.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> i too lost interest in grid only because of its damaging part and keyboard is not sufficient u need wheel to play on turns. Though it has a very nice gameplay.



Give it some time and you'll start enjoying the game.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 3, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Give it some time and you'll start enjoying the game.



I need wheel, as my keyboard sucks turns are the only place where i hit the badly


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> I need wheel, as my keyboard sucks turns are the only place where i hit the badly



Get a controller. Cheaper and better than KB and it can be used for other games also.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 3, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Get a controller. Cheaper and better than KB and it can be used for other games also.



Ok thanks will get xbox pc controller for my pc


----------



## cyborg47 (May 16, 2013)

Let welcome the *epic fail*, the drifting in grid 2(a rip off of NFS Carbon's canyon drifting.)


[youtube]W26gHIlmwjI[/youtube]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 16, 2013)

I wonder why Codies aren't on the road THQ was heading. Do Codemasters even make profit? 

GRID 2 sucks arse.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 19, 2013)

Anyone who pre-orders GRiD 2 on Steam will get extra DLCs and a free copy of GRiD 1 as well.
So if you have the bandwidth you may as well preorder there.

Just got a copy of GRID 1 from a friend 

*store.steampowered.com/app/44350/


----------



## iittopper (May 19, 2013)

who will waste 45$ for this game when you can get it from rs 999 .


----------



## d3p (May 19, 2013)

Dubai Live Route Endurance

[youtube]VQv8ymUb6yw[/youtube]


----------



## cyborg47 (May 31, 2013)

Anybody got the game?


----------



## rock2702 (May 31, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Anybody got the game?



Had preordered on flipkart, just got an email saying that it has been shipped 
How are the reviews?


----------



## iittopper (May 31, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Anybody got the game?



not yet , still not shipped .


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 31, 2013)

Just shipped but coming to the office address. Not going to office tomorrow, so weekend spoiled


----------



## Zangetsu (May 31, 2013)

woah..this game is the costliest in the video game history ever.... 

Grid 2: Mono Edition is the most expensive video game ever, costs Rs 1 crore


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 1, 2013)

Just made it to Season 2. The game isn't as ground breaking as the original Grid was. Lack of Cockpit view is a major let down.


----------



## quad_core (Jun 1, 2013)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Just made it to Season 2. The game isn't as ground breaking as the original Grid was. Lack of Cockpit view is a major let down.



 I was actually planning to buy this Game to play with my wheel. Now confused .


----------



## Reloaded (Jun 1, 2013)

Game graphics is good. Crash effect is similar to nfsmw


----------



## iittopper (Jun 1, 2013)

quad_core said:


> I was actually planning to buy this Game to play with my wheel. Now confused .



no need to judge from a single opinion . Although lack of cockpit view is a drawback , and hopefully it will be solved by modder , it still is a good game . Plus multiplayer is very good .


----------



## d3p (Jun 1, 2013)

Reloaded said:


> Game graphics is good. Crash effect is similar to nfsmw




noob racer....


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 1, 2013)

How is this game? Is the graphics better than NFS:MW 2012?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 2, 2013)

The game just fried my graphics card, be careful people


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 2, 2013)

^ WHAT? 

BTW Installing game


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 2, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ WHAT?
> 
> BTW Installing game



Yeah, I don't the blame the game, but stuff like that happens to a lot of people, could be bad timing. That's why the warning, be careful. If you think something's wrong with the game's visuals, close the $hit right then and there, also look for any BSOD and Grid 2 related things on the internet, just in case


----------



## quad_core (Jun 2, 2013)

iittopper said:


> no need to judge from a single opinion . Although lack of cockpit view is a drawback , and hopefully it will be solved by modder , it still is a good game . Plus multiplayer is very good .




Ya.. I am not judging from single opinion. I am still going to buy the game, after I finish TR.. I checked the videos, seems to be nice. . BTW how did this game fry the graphics card?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 2, 2013)

quad_core said:


> BTW how did this game fry the graphics card?



Check the thread I opened yesterday in the graphics card section.


----------



## quad_core (Jun 2, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Check the thread I opened yesterday in the graphics card section.



ok ... checking


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 2, 2013)

So how is the game, guys? My copy will arrive in a day or two from GamesInc. Getting the Indycar dlc free with it.
Please post your ID's for Multiplayer, those who are getting the game!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 3, 2013)

Holy crap. This game's one of the worst racers I've ever played! Codies, what have you done?! I thought I had respect for you guys for giving us TOCA series and Colin McRae Rally, but you've lost it. The only thing good about this is the pretty graphics, even the sounds of some cars are off. 

It doesn't seem to know how a race car turns round the corners, it drifts FFS. Everytime. And you can brake from 100 to 20 in 1 sec, WTF. They should've named this IndyCar Racing, it was the only good thing. Codies, very, very bad. *www.sherv.net/cm/emo/sad/really-sad-smiley-emoticon.png

Gotta wait for Assetto Corsa. Hope it doesn't get commercialized.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 3, 2013)

^thank god I didnt waste 999 on this 
I had a feeling they'd do some shittery with driving physics, as they've been doing with Dirt. 
In DIrt, there's a special physics for all the turns & corners, the moment you enter the zone, the car starts sliding.
Its the same with NFS HP.

Will try/buy this when it retails for 599


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 6, 2013)

This is the worst piece of **** I have ever played. The f****** car drifts on every single f****** corner. The handling is terrible, it feels like you are playing a Drifting game there is no driving, every single game mode is about drifting. 

The flashback system now has no controls for Fast Forwards, Rewind Adjustment, Pause OR changing camera angle. There is a button which you press and the flashback begins and you press it again when you want to stop it. FFS the feature was already there in Grid you JUST HAD TO COPY IT.

To anyone who was planning to buy this based on their Grid experience please do not do so. This game is nowhere near Grid. Codemaster you have spoiled it. Plus they have DLC, enough said



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Holy crap. This game's one of the worst racers I've ever played! Codies, what have you done?! I thought I had respect for you guys for giving us TOCA series and Colin McRae Rally, but you've lost it. The only thing good about this is the pretty graphics, even the sounds of some cars are off.
> 
> It doesn't seem to know how a race car turns round the corners, it drifts FFS. Everytime. And you can brake from 100 to 20 in 1 sec, WTF. They should've named this IndyCar Racing, it was the only good thing. Codies, very, very bad. *www.sherv.net/cm/emo/sad/really-sad-smiley-emoticon.png
> 
> Gotta wait for Assetto Corsa. Hope it doesn't get commercialized.



The Drifting is annoying as hell and completely unnecessary. They have totally ruined it. The driving mechanics in the original Grid were perfect, it was not arcade or Simulation but it was perfect, that was the best part about the game. Now this comes along


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 6, 2013)

Handling suxx ,  tap space key and turn and enjoy lol'in


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 6, 2013)

^pratyush997: how are the temps of laptop with GRID2?

And why mono edition for 1 crore? Or I didn't understand what they are saying?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 6, 2013)

Swapnil26sps said:


> ^pratyush997: how are the temps of laptop with GRID2?
> 
> And why mono edition for 1 crore? Or I didn't understand what they are saying?


~ 92C while on high getting 50FPS


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 6, 2013)

thanks yaar. Don't you think its high temp? Playing with your ultra cooling machine?
I am thinking to buy this game, but waiting for price drop. I will buy when enough players from TDF are ready for multiplayer.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 6, 2013)

Swapnil26sps said:


> thanks yaar. Don't you think its high temp? Playing with your ultra cooling machine?
> I am thinking to buy this game, but waiting for price drop. I will buy when enough players from TDF are ready for multiplayer.


That ultra cool machine is retired by dad  (Will get  it back ASAP ) and even with that GTA IV on High gives 32+ with temps ~100C
I need to visit CC but dad is trolling 

I don't think the game worth 1k :/


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 6, 2013)

Swapnil26sps said:


> I will buy when enough players from TDF are ready for multiplayer.



I'm in, but gotta wait till they release the complete edition.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 6, 2013)

@pratyush997: That's why i'll wait for price drop.
@cyborg: wokay...


----------



## quad_core (Jun 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I'm in, but gotta wait till they release the complete edition.



I m in too  . Just bought the original disc for Rs 999/-  Will play  with my Driving force GT.   Those who have bought this game, lets play online


----------



## gameranand (Jul 14, 2013)

I just started this game. The visuals are pretty good in the game but handling is totally different. I mean getting used to is not much of a problem but as everyone said already, cars drift in every corner which is really annoying. You can't win a game without mastering the drifting mechanics of the game and its very easy really but I was not expecting this from Grid 2. I was thinking more like a semi simulator or atleast somewhat close to it but its not. Its just another nice arcade game in your collection, nothing more at all.

As a standalone game its nice but if you compare it to Grid 1 then it would be a big letdown for you. So don't even think that you are going to play a semi simulator, just think that you are going to play a arcade racing game and you might enjoy this game.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 15, 2013)

Just started the game , was having high expectation since i have heard so much of grid 1 . Totally dissapointed by the game , that drifting and voice of the guy which instruct us in every race gives me headache .

Just started the game , was having high expectation since i have heard so much of grid 1 . Totally dissapointed by the game , that drifting and voice of the guy which instruct us in every race gives me headache .


----------



## ratul (Jul 15, 2013)

yup, the game is not that good, finished it once, never bothered it again, 0 replayability for me, there's nothing in the game that drives you to play it once finished...


----------



## gameranand (Jul 15, 2013)

Also tried Split Screen with a friend but there is no fun in that either.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 15, 2013)

Err... GRID's handling also sucked. It wasn't great. GRID 2's sucks even more.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 16, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Err... GRID's handling also sucked. It wasn't great. GRID 2's sucks even more.



But it had some catch in it which kept me playing but GRID 2 lacks that as well.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 4, 2013)

I just started the game, finished around 6 or 7 races. The game is enjoyable for what it is, but really disappointed that codies went a too far with the gameplay changes, it has very little 'grid' in it. The game could have been easily named something else.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 4, 2013)

Yeah and the damn cars drifts each and every corner even if I don't want to.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 2, 2014)

Yesterday me and  [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] & Professional Noob played a few races in this game. It was fun. Drift gets hard to control sometimes but it was fun.

We'll play again "soon", so who else can join?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 2, 2014)

Me 

I have on steam


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 2, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Me
> 
> I have on steam


My steam account: Steam Community :: wuodland

Will invite you the next time we play(Probably around 15th Dec as my exams are starting soon).


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 2, 2014)

Great then. Ping me on steam or probably here too because most of the time my steam is offline.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for digging up this old thread on Grid 2 thetechfreak. I must say I am glad to know that car handling and difficult drifting in Grid is not only for me.

Not everyone is a pro of Grid like [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION].


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 2, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Great then. Ping me on steam or probably here too because most of the time my steam is offline.


Sure. Will post in this thread too 


Vyom said:


> Thanks for digging up this old thread on Grid 2 thetechfreak. I must say I am glad to know that car handling and difficult drifting in Grid is not only for me.


The boundary of an amazing drift and a huge crash is rather thin. Most of the times we end up with the latter. But the mechanics of grid 2 is fun although all cars shouldn't have such a loose backend like we currently have in this gae


----------



## gameranand (Dec 2, 2014)

I can join in. Just need to DL the game.


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 2, 2014)

Buy me this and i can join in.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 3, 2014)

kapilove77 said:


> Buy me this and i can join in.



Don't buy. Don't join in.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 3, 2014)

kapilove77 said:


> Buy me this and i can join in.



I'll give a deal. Buy me Far Cry 4 on steam and I'll gift you this game.  Savvy much.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 6, 2014)

Reached Asia with the WSR series.

It seems most tracks used in this game have been repeated in Grid:Auto Sport(I mean street tracks in particular)


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2015)

Selected wrong car and won first match with it. Now I am getting my @ss whopped because of that and I can't even change vehicle in between.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 14, 2015)

^  Just restart with a new car. I generally avoid muscle cars after early in the career. Game isn't that hard to finish(except a few very hard vehicle challenges)


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> ^  Just restart with a new car. I generally avoid muscle cars after early in the career. Game isn't that hard to finish(except a few very hard vehicle challenges)



Actually completed it. Game is just too damn easy TBH, playing on Hard difficulty and haven't break a sweat until now. And this time too because of a bad car selection and not the track and timings.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 14, 2015)

hahah. There is a challenge for a Mercedes Sl65 late in the game. One of the hardest challenges IMO. We have to drive on some Japanese mountain & complete it in 4min35s. It took me quite a few tries to complete it. Also, that route is also one of the most picturesque in the whole game


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> hahah. There is a challenge for a Mercedes Sl65 late in the game. One of the hardest challenges IMO. We have to drive on some Japanese mountain & complete it in 4min35s. It took me quite a few tries to complete it. Also, that route is also one of the most picturesque in the whole game



When I complete it, I'll personally report back to you.


----------



## quad_core (Apr 18, 2015)

Just back from an online session of GRID 2 with my friend. I had bought this game way back in June or July 2013 (immediately after it was released)..I really like it and the graphics look really awesome in Ultra settings 
Do you guys still play it online? I can join in if you play online these days !


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 18, 2015)

Sadly no. I played a few races with a few TDF guys but they don't play regularly(namely [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] & one more guy). Ended up deleting the game after finishing the career mode.


----------



## quad_core (Apr 18, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Sadly no. I played a few races with a few TDF guys but they don't play regularly(namely [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] & one more guy). Ended up deleting the game after finishing the career mode.



arrr ..Sad .. I stopped playing in offline mode during that Hummer level . It was frustrating for me.


----------

